# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Please help!! Frog emergency!!

## Frogcacher25

I found what I have identified as a green tree frog with a shallow, wide cut on its leg. I am purchasing butterfly bandages and liquid bandages as I type this, but I wanted to know if anyone else knew of anything else to do. Please help!  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Xavier

Don't use the band aids just yet, I don't know if it's harmful. Put some Neosporin WITHOUT painkiller (The painkiller is deadly to frogs) and keep him in a safe sterile environment.

----------

irThumper, Snappi13

----------


## Frogcacher25

Okay I put Neosporin on it, it has been several hours and the bleeding has stopped. I gave it a cricket but it didn't eat. I am familiar with the care of amphibians as I have a fire-bellied-toad, but not so much with the first aid. Is there anything else I can do?

----------


## elly

I'd wait a little longer before trying to feed it, the frog could be too stressed to eat right now. It would be good to partially or wholly cover the tank and keep it in an area with little traffic so the frog can relax.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, irThumper, Snappi13

----------


## Frogcacher25

Okay, will do. What should the tank have? It currently has only a cave, and a little bit of water. There is is a dry spot. I didn't add bedding because I didn't want the wound to get dirty. What else?

----------


## elly

The cave should work as a hiding spot. Is the water on the floor of the tank? Maybe consider a shallow bowl instead. That will make cleanup easier for you. If the frog's climbing you might want to put a stick in or some artificial leaves to hide behind.
You can use paper towels for bedding if you want, but you'd need to change them frequently.

It sounds like you've done everything you could *unless someone else here has a way to close frog wounds or something else I haven't thought of*. Now comes the waiting and hoping.

----------

irThumper

----------


## Xavier

If it is a treefrog, I would give it an area to climb safely, like a sturdy stick, or some vines from petsmart

----------


## Frogcacher25

I had just came back from fixing up its cage when I came back and saw your messages. I added a small cave, a turtle shell (to function as a hidey-hole type thing), a small bed of moss, a shallow dish of water, and a large stick. Thank you for your support! It looks like his bleeding has stopped, but the shallow dish he was in before had a bit of blood in it. Any particular way to keep it from bleeding again? Thanks!

----------


## Xavier

I am not sure about the bleeding, but I am not sure about the moss. Is it stuck to something? Moss is technically good, but not when it is removed from the thing it was on. They can easily swallow it and become impacted from it, so I would stick with misting for holding humidity for now

----------


## elly

If the frog isn't bleeding a lot it might be best to wait for the wound to knit itself together naturally and watch it to make sure it doesn't start looking inflamed.

----------


## Frogcacher25

I am sorry to say that the frog died. Thank you all for your advice, and help!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

I'm so sorry  :Frown:

----------


## Stephanie

Sorry for your loss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

